# Deactivated over low rating



## Andyi79

I originally started driving for uber over a year ago in a small town that had a few and there ride requests and was a decent way to make extra money on the side. After being approved to drive I started working and picking up clients most where pretty polite and i would drive them to their destination, after a few days my rating stayed still strong but after a few weeks it just started declining. I was at constant risk of being deactivated. I would recieve feedback from Uber that i needed to work on Conversation, Driving, Car Smell but none of them went into detail on why passangers rated me so low because of those issues? I would defend my self that my driving was good and car smell wasent an issue either, as i kept my car always clean. None of the passangers ever told me anything for any of listed issues. After my rating dropped below 4.5 i had to take the test and after passing it l, started driving again and later that week was permanently deactivated due to my rating only being 4.58 and needing .2 more points to work with uber.

They deactivated my driver account, blocked me from doing ubereats after telling me that i could still do so by making another account, then blocked my phone number after contacting them and even blocked me from making an uber rider account.

Ever since then i signed up for Lyft which is also popular in my area and my rating stayed strong with them at 4.98 for over a year.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

Riveting tale.


----------



## DriverMark

My curiosity is always very high on how people get that low of a rating! Video might help us figure it out........


----------



## UbaBrah

Sorry bro but something smells fishy. 4.5 is extremely low. I just keep my car clean, drive smoothly and am always nice/humble and I've stayed at 4.95.


----------



## TemptingFate

There must be something wrong with a large number of riders in your area! It couldn't possibly be you.


----------



## Andyi79

UbaBrah said:


> Sorry bro but something smells fishy. 4.5 is extremely low. I just keep my car clean, drive smoothly and am always nice/humble and I've stayed at 4.95.


Driving for uber goober was fun while it lasted. But here is the hint. Handful of passengers did asked me how long i lived here, due to my accent. And when i replied 13 years, they didnt have any happy looks on them. As i should be speaking their english. They complained to uber and uber quickly deactivated me because they all know what the issue is and they are not going to tell it.
There is also a indeed review over the same issue in that area, where you earn too little pay, tons of drivers are competing for small area, and some passengers are intentionally giving bad star ratings to kick off new drivers.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Andyi79 said:


> Driving for uber goober was fun while it lasted. But here is the hint. Handful of passengers did asked me how long i lived here, due to my accent. And when i replied 13 years, they didnt have any happy looks on them. As i should be speaking their english. They complained to uber and uber quickly deactivated me because they all know what the issue is and they are not going to tell it.
> There is also a indeed review over the same issue in that area, where you earn too little pay, tons of drivers are competing for small area, and some passengers are intentionally giving bad star ratings to kick off new drivers.


So Racist Uber sided with Racist yocals in the heartbeat of honkeytown who disapprove of your choice of Coming to America to find your Queen?


----------



## Cdub2k

Andyi79 said:


> After my rating dropped below 4.5 i had to take the test and after passing it l, started driving again and later that week was permanently deactivated due to my rating only being 4.58 and needing .2 more points to work with uber.


After paying the $50-$75 for that bogus course they deactivate you a week later. They don't even give you enough time to get your rating up. I've heard this story from almost a 100 different people on this forum. It seems that Uber scams people out of their money on the way to kicking them to the curb. I'm glad that you were able to drive for Lyft


----------



## Trafficat

Does your car smell like cigarette smoke? How is your body odor?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Trafficat said:


> Does your car smell like cigarette smoke? How is your body odor?


Body odor is sign of royalty in country where I come. When people question my accent, I lift arm and shove armpit into their mouths. "Taste it!", I yell, while teaching them polite manner.

I have no idea why rating low.


----------



## _Tron_

Well, thank you for posting a thread at least related to the work of rideshare.


----------



## 58756

You mean blessed in disguise over low rating!


----------



## kdyrpr

Take an English class. I'm sure you want to assimilate into our culture after 13 YEARS !
Listen, If I made a choice to live in a country in which I didn't speak the language I would feel like a fish out of water.
I would IMMEDIATELY immerse myself in the culture and language.
I think it's time you did the same.
You may actually find yourself with a better paying job than rideshare crap.


----------



## LilacFlowers

I believe that you can be right with the racist thing. I live in Los Angeles and I am white, blue eye , pale as they come But I am originally from Connecticut where there is a accent, the R's are weak but that's not ALL. at birth I had a little brain damage, the placenta came loose and came out before me, I lost oxygen, I am very very lucky I wasn't cerebral palsey or mentally challenged from it or affected really bad, but it did cause severe speech impediment and I went to speech therapy and Came a very long long way, but I think the left over damage from it, gives my speech a Foreign sound. When I did sales on the phone I would use "Petersen" as a last name, the people couldn't see me but they would say "You don't sound like a Petersen" but I do look like I could easily past for a Petersen, point made. Getting back to Uber, one day a guy yelled at me "I thought you were white" because I am white but my voice does not sound like it to him I guess. and some times when I am thanking customers and telling them to have a good day, they look at me very strange and some do the beedie eye at me. ON top of all that, I have a narrow upper jaw with a high palette which can also affect some speech the way you say words, but brain damage does not heal, I am very lucky it wasn't way worse and that I am even alive but people can be so judgmental and awful. and look at me strange because of my speech pattern. ON TOP OF THAT there are other races that hate my guts to begin with, here in Los Angeles there is a lot of racism.

But because of my speech even back in high school a boy would be flirting with me and than when I started talking , "gross" and walk away. and this does probably make me a target for ridicule and thinking I am dumb and such. and the biggest thing when I talk to somebody "where are you from?" and I say originally Connecticut but I can see some are dumbfounded, thought I was from a foreign country. But then some times some know I am from the east coast and I sigh with relief and realize some people are just negative and overly judgmental.


----------



## Bears Fan

Sounds like an Uber scam. Who's to say you really received low ratings from pax? Uber could be changing ratings to force you to pay for a class. Once the class was completed you should have been able to start with a clean slate. This is why I never joined up for their college courses. I figured they'd deactivate me after a year or two to try to force me to pay to take the remaining classes I needed for a degree.


----------



## LilacFlowers

Bears Fan said:


> Sounds like an Uber scam. Who's to say you really received low ratings from pax? Uber could be changing ratings to force you to pay for a class. Once the class was completed you should have been able to start with a clean slate. This is why I never joined up for their college courses. I figured they'd deactivate me after a year or two to try to force me to pay to take the remaining classes I needed for a degree.


AGREED. There are too many other delivery apps to suck up to them plus they have the lowest pay out. I agree, my ratings are the lowest ever when was always at 96 percent and yet they tell me all these compliments I got recently and also the fact I get tips more than half the customers which must be upvoting me but not one upvote replaced a down vote in 6 weeks? when I tell them they just send the same stupid computerized message about what the ratings are. and I say I KNOW BUT I GET TIPS DAILY AND IN SIX WEEKS NOT ONE UPVOTED ME AND YET YOU SEND ME ALL THE COMPLIMENTS I RECEIVED BUT YET NOT ONE UPVOTE IN 6 WEEKS. I cut way back on them and do a very few deliveries for them now and get tips from the few I do deliver to but yet my rating kept dropping. I have news for them, I will take their classes when hell freezes over. I mostly work other apps and my ratings are great


----------



## Grubermax

So pay $50 for the 7x7 course again and get back on Uber. This time make sure you only pick up rides in safe areas which you think will rate you well. This will pull your Uber rating up to 4.90 or over and you'll be in the safe zone.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Andyi79 said:


> I originally started driving for uber over a year ago in a small town that had a few and there ride requests and was a decent way to make extra money on the side. After being approved to drive I started working and picking up clients most where pretty polite and i would drive them to their destination, after a few days my rating stayed still strong but after a few weeks it just started declining. I was at constant risk of being deactivated. I would recieve feedback from Uber that i needed to work on Conversation, Driving, Car Smell but none of them went into detail on why passangers rated me so low because of those issues? I would defend my self that my driving was good and car smell wasent an issue either, as i kept my car always clean. None of the passangers ever told me anything for any of listed issues. After my rating dropped below 4.5 i had to take the test and after passing it l, started driving again and later that week was permanently deactivated due to my rating only being 4.58 and needing .2 more points to work with uber.
> 
> They deactivated my driver account, blocked me from doing ubereats after telling me that i could still do so by making another account, then blocked my phone number after contacting them and even blocked me from making an uber rider account.
> 
> Ever since then i signed up for Lyft which is also popular in my area and my rating stayed strong with them at 4.98 for over a year.


Both Uber Corporation and your passengers are telling you that you are not wanted. There are things you could have done when you were active on the platform but now it is too late. There is no lasting shame in failing at this job as not everyone is suited for customer service jobs. And the dumber and more dishonest America becomes the more difficult customer service jobs are becoming.


----------



## Youburr

@HonkyTonk any advise for this dude ahahahja


----------



## 58756

OP I drove 10k people and my east African ass never got deactivated for low ratings. It is maybe you talking too much. Also don't look at lac, keep your head forward if you do over to Lyft


----------



## Woohaa

A "new" member suddenly finds UP after being deactivated? Yeah, sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Andyi79 said:


> I would recieve feedback from Uber that i needed to work on Conversation, Driving, Car Smell but none of them went into detail on why passangers rated me so low because of those issues?


Both Uber and Lyft hide behind this "privacy" nonsense when it comes to complaints. They tell you nothing about it, which makes it difficult, at times, to defend yourself. At times, you can figure out who is complaining.

When I was an official of a cab company, part of my job was handling complaints. I used to make it clear to complainants that if they wanted me to do anything about their complaints, they would have to permit me to identify them to the driver, as in all fairness, I did have to afford the driver an opportunity to defend himself. Complainants used to argue with me about it. If they felt that strongly about the complaint, and were that adamant about my doing something about it, they could sign their name to it.


----------



## Black Car

Andyi79 said:


> I originally started driving for uber over a year ago in a small town that had a few and there ride requests and was a decent way to make extra money on the side. After being approved to drive I started working and picking up clients most where pretty polite and i would drive them to their destination, after a few days my rating stayed still strong but after a few weeks it just started declining. I was at constant risk of being deactivated.none of them went into detail on why passangers rated me so low because of those issues? I would defend my self that my driving was good and car smell wasent an issue either, as i kept my car always clean. None of the passangers ever told me anything for any of listed issues. After my rating dropped below 4.5 i had to take the test and after passing it l, started driving again and later that week was permanently deactivated due to my rating only being 4.58 and needing .2 more points to work with uber.
> 
> They deactivated my driver account, blocked me from doing ubereats after telling me that i could still do so by making another account, then blocked my phone number after contacting them and even blocked me from making an uber rider account.
> 
> Ever since then i signed up for Lyft which is also popular in my area and my rating stayed strong with them at 4.98 for over a year.


You already have one reason for your deactivation. According to you " I would recieve feedback from Uber that i needed to work on Conversation, Driving, Car Smell. Start with the problems Uber warned you about. I am an Uber driver for 6.5 years and I was once in your shoes. I was frustrated an then deactivated by Uber until I realized what I was doing wrong and then corrected my mistakes. My rating is now 4.91 and I know exactly how to keep it up or down. Here are the following rules you want to stick to........
1) Don't argue with clients even when they blame you for their own mistake
2) Don't Blame them for any mistake whatsoever, even when they are responsible for the mistake
3) No strong perfume on you or in your car even if it smells good or bad. One man's treasure is another man's trash. In addition, your nice colon can suffocate someone else.Allergy is the key here.
4) Know when to shut up and when to be friendly. Some people are not interested in conversations. Their cell phone is enough company for them. Say how is your day going and if they want to talk they will tell you everything you don't even bother to know. Otherwise, they will say fine or ok and shut up their mouth. Then you have to shut up too.
5) Stay away from your phone while driving. Not even Uber or Google Map, because riders don't know if you are texting or checking directions
6) Lower you music for your own hearing only. If they like some music they will tell you to loud it.
7) Stick to generally likeable music or one your grandpa can put up with like Whitney, Jackson, Taylor etc. Stay away from Hard Core Rapp, Country, Heavy Metal etc. If you have to then the volume most be lower than when you are listening in your car alone.
8) Avoid anything whatsoever that will create tension between you and your client
9) Drive carefully-no speeding, weaving in and out of traffic just because the passenger say they are late. Always follow traffic laws
10) Be patient with passengers
After all said and done, not everyone thinks we deserve a 5 Star except when there is an incident where you go above and beyond like saving their lives. I once had a passenger asked to stop at the gas station and said he would give me a 5 Star. He went as far as saying that he generally doesn't give 5 Star except we do something that deserves a 5 Star. In other words, if the gas station stop did not happen, I assume he would not have seen a reason to give 5 Star


----------



## Amos69

Yes.


----------



## Mr.Do

If you smoke or eat foods with strong pungent odors (specifically curry) it will lead to bad reviews. Even if only 1 out of 10 ding you for it it'll be enough. No amount of mouthwash, mints or air fresheners will get rid of the smell. You gotta not smoke or eat pungent foods.



Black Car said:


> You already have one reason for your deactivation. According to you " I would recieve feedback from Uber that i needed to work on Conversation, Driving, Car Smell. Start with the problems Uber warned you about. I am an Uber driver for 6.5 years and I was once in your shoes. I was frustrated an then deactivated by Uber until I realized what I was doing wrong and then corrected my mistakes. My rating is now 4.91 and I know exactly how to keep it up or down. Here are the following rules you want to stick to........
> 1) Don't argue with clients even when they blame you for their own mistake
> 2) Don't Blame them for any mistake whatsoever, even when they are responsible for the mistake
> 3) No strong perfume on you or in your car even if it smells good or bad. One man's treasure is another man's trash. In addition, your nice colon can suffocate someone else.Allergy is the key here.
> 4) Know when to shut up and when to be friendly. Some people are not interested in conversations. Their cell phone is enough company for them. Say how is your day going and if they want to talk they will tell you everything you don't even bother to know. Otherwise, they will say fine or ok and shut up their mouth. Then you have to shut up too.
> 5) Stay away from your phone while driving. Not even Uber or Google Map, because riders don't know if you are texting or checking directions
> 6) Lower you music for your own hearing only. If they like some music they will tell you to loud it.
> 7) Stick to generally likeable music or one your grandpa can put up with like Whitney, Jackson, Taylor etc. Stay away from Hard Core Rapp, Country, Heavy Metal etc. If you have to then the volume most be lower than when you are listening in your car alone.
> 8) Avoid anything whatsoever that will create tension between you and your client
> 9) Drive carefully-no speeding, weaving in and out of traffic just because the passenger say they are late. Always follow traffic laws
> 10) Be patient with passengers
> After all said and done, not everyone thinks we deserve a 5 Star except when there is an incident where you go above and beyond like saving their lives. I once had a passenger asked to stop at the gas station and said he would give me a 5 Star. He went as far as saying that he generally doesn't give 5 Star except we do something that deserves a 5 Star. In other words, if the gas station stop did not happen, I assume he would not have seen a reason to give 5 Star


There some really good advice here. To add some of my own thoughts. Mostly the same thing but in my words.

1. The client is always right, it does not matter if they are or not, they are. If they want to go a different route than the app, then do it. If they want to stop early or at a slightly different location. Do that too.
2. Keep the music generic. I run Pandora with either the "Today's Hits" station or the "Alt-Rock" Station. Classic Rock is probably OK too. Stay away from Rap, Metal, Country, Blues, Latin or Classical. I wouldn't even do Jazz. On Friday & Saturday night you might be able to get away with some sort of soft EDM. If you work the clubs scene.
3. Music should be so low you can barely hear it.
4. Keep the AC blasting, I have mine set to 69 degrees. Even if they tell you to turn it down they will appreciate it being cool.
5. The car should smell as close to a "New Car" as you can get it. Do not smoke, wear cologne, perfume or eat pungent foods. No eating in the car period. Do not use any of those shitty air fresheners. When you have the car detailed do not take any of those car fresheners they offer, even the "New Car Smell". They all smell like chemicals.
6. Knowing when to talk and when to shut up take a little practice. Try out a few conversation starters. If they respond with engagement and full dialogue then you know they want to talk. If it is a single word response then you should take the hint to shut up.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Black Car said:


> 9) Drive carefully-no speeding, weaving in and out of traffic just because the passenger say they are late. Always follow traffic laws


All points you have are good and I do most... I've seen several here talk about how pax wants the driver to go fast... I have no doubt that happens but from my experience the pax I drive appreciate a smooth ride.

Pax want to arrive safely. They don't want to brace themselves for fast cornering or fast starts/stops. If your pax is moving around a lot in the rear seat they are not the problem, your driving is!


----------



## SHalester

Fusion_LUser said:


> I've seen several here talk about how pax wants the driver to go fast


one of my 4's came from a pax who 'was late' and wanted me to speed. No thanks, mam. I did 'pretend' to speed by launching from stop signs and signals; but stayed in the limit. I must have not sped enough, hence the '4'.


----------



## HendersonNV

I have a 4.96 rating.

I ask the customer's name when they get in to confirm I'm picking up the right person, and then I keep my mouth shut.

I play a "smooth jazz" station, aka elevator music on the radio. It helps to get past the uncomfortable silence at stop lights. 

I don't try to engage them in conversation or give them my political views via a talk radio station. Talking is up to them, not me. A lot of times they don't want to talk. They may be incredibly tired or have personal issues going on. That's ok, it's their ride. They're the customer and they're the boss. 

There are some interesting riders who want to engage in articulate conversation, but not many. 

They're not going to tip - most of them - be they in the hood or getting in at the airport and going to a $400.00 a night hotel. They love cheap rides. They couldn't give a flip about the driver(s). "I'll tip you on the app." Right. But there are those who will give me a $5.00 or $10.00 bill now and then. 

I've gone back to drop-off locations and returned several iPhones to customers before they even knew they'd left them in the back seat. Appreciation from them or a 5 star rating? Nope. That's on their souls, not mine. 

I hold a special contempt from not-nice or edgy individuals who get mad because they're in a hurry and get mad because I didn't speed to get through a yellow light. They're going to pay my ticket and higher insurance rates, right? Not. Losers, and most likely not liked by other individuals in their lives. 

In the end, I'm a driver out to make a few extra $'s.

The customers don't care about me nor do I about them other than getting them from A to B as effortlessly and politely and as safely as possible and wishing them well. That's the contract. 

I've come to not expect anything more, as sad as that may be. If I want to stop driving, that's my decision.


----------



## manruss

kdyrpr said:


> Take an English class. I'm sure you want to assimilate into our culture after 13 YEARS !
> Listen, If I made a choice to live in a country in which I didn't speak the language I would feel like a fish out of water.
> I would IMMEDIATELY immerse myself in the culture and language.
> I think it's time you did the same.
> You may actually find yourself with a better paying job than rideshare crap.


I do not think you need to speak Queen's English to be accepted. And if you noticed the author wrote in English. How may people work and live in UAE speak Arabic? All is needed is decency from both sides.


----------



## Andyi79

Mr.Do said:


> If you smoke or eat foods with strong pungent odors (specifically curry) it will lead to bad reviews. Even if only 1 out of 10 ding you for it it'll be enough. No amount of mouthwash, mints or air fresheners will get rid of the smell. You gotta not smoke or eat pungent foods.
> 
> 
> There some really good advice here. To add some of my own thoughts. Mostly the same thing but in my words.
> 
> 1. The client is always right, it does not matter if they are or not, they are. If they want to go a different route than the app, then do it. If they want to stop early or at a slightly different location. Do that too.
> 2. Keep the music generic. I run Pandora with either the "Today's Hits" station or the "Alt-Rock" Station. Classic Rock is probably OK too. Stay away from Rap, Metal, Country, Blues, Latin or Classical. I wouldn't even do Jazz. On Friday & Saturday night you might be able to get away with some sort of soft EDM. If you work the clubs scene.
> 3. Music should be so low you can barely hear it.
> 4. Keep the AC blasting, I have mine set to 69 degrees. Even if they tell you to turn it down they will appreciate it being cool.
> 5. The car should smell as close to a "New Car" as you can get it. Do not smoke, wear cologne, perfume or eat pungent foods. No eating in the car period. Do not use any of those shitty air fresheners. When you have the car detailed do not take any of those car fresheners they offer, even the "New Car Smell". They all smell like chemicals.
> 6. Knowing when to talk and when to shut up take a little practice. Try out a few conversation starters. If they respond with engagement and full dialogue then you know they want to talk. If it is a single word response then you should take the hint to shut up.


I got deactivated not because i argued with my clients or my car smelled, i ran into a client that i can remember was angry at me when i picked him at hotel from a back entrance, he acted pissed the moment he got in because because he was waiting for me at the front lobby entrance, and after getting out he slammed the door and cursed.

Perhaps i wasent aware that Uber navigation isnt always accurate at where the client wants you to wait for him. But in overall I still kept recieving 5 stars and tips from other passengers. Still dont understand why not everyone didnt have 5 star experience with me while being their Uber driver.

Uber support didnt explain at what was the reason for my deactivation, they probably never will disclose any of the information to allow you to get back and learn from what you did wrong.


----------



## Nonya busy

DriverMark said:


> My curiosity is always very high on how people get that low of a rating! Video might help us figure it out........


All depends on your location


----------



## Wildgoose

[HEADING=1]*How to reactivate your Uber account*[/HEADING]
According to Uber's website, drivers with a low star rating who have their accounts deactivated can continue working on the platform again after "provid[ing] proof of the steps you've taken to improve, for example by taking one of the quality improvement courses."

A course advertised by Uber, and offered by third-party company 7x7 Experience, offers courses across the US and Canada online or in-person for a $49 fee. Following the completion of the course, 7x7 Experience writes that they "will send your course completion and certificate to Uber to get [you] re-activated."


----------



## Young Kim

TemptingFate said:


> There must be something wrong with a large number of riders in your area! It couldn't possibly be you.


this is kind of an old post so I don't know if you'll get this but that was actually really funny what you said.


----------



## NotMe

Another reason may be your car. It may be old, or just small. Rider who last time gets bmw will not rate 5* old Prius regardless of driver and service. I know this from experience as I started ubering with car old enough to overheat going uphill on sunny day)).


----------



## Another Uber Driver

It used to be a hundred bananas...................now the price has been cut in half, -eh? "Fix your lower ratings with a lower course rate so that you can make the higher earnings that our lower rates give you."


----------

